# ACER 3694WLMi missing drivers



## hasanio (Nov 27, 2008)

hi all,

i have downgraded my laptop to xp pro and it's working much faster now  

but i am missing some drivers which i couldnt get from acer's website.

following are the little rascals that aint working ;

PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0520&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&23F0

and 

PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0530&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&21F0

and 

PCI\VEN_1524&DEV_0551&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_01\4&6B16D5B&0&24F0

and 


PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_170C&SUBSYS_00901025&REV_02\4&6B16D5B&0&08F0


first 3 are flash memory drivers and last one is ethernet something? 

what should i do? 

thank you please


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
I could not find the 3694 model, but the 3690 drivers may work.
go to this site and input the info for a Aspire 3690 model:
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/downloads.html
Scroll through the list and you will see the Card Reader driver (PCMIA and Card Reader)
The network card is the fisrt Broadcom Lan driver on the list.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------

